# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Обменяю монитор Samsung 23,5 дюйма на меньший

## Cloudy

Монитор Samsung LS24F350FHIXCI с диагональю 23,5 дюйма. Матовый, HDMI-интерфейс. Используется всего четыре месяца. Полностью исправен. *Единственный нюанс* - небольшой засвет в левой нижней части экрана. По этой причине хорошо подойдёт для работы или интернет-серфинга, так как большой, но плохо подойдёт для просмотра кино и других действий в фулскрине. 

Обменяю на *HDMI-монитор* с меньшей диагональю, но без засветов. 

*Только обмен!*

Район Таирово.

Телефон - 063 306 01 40

Email - [email protected]

----------

